# Hitchin Arkansuck



## Tailz (Nov 6, 2008)

Havent hitched arkansas to much, maybe 1 or 2 rides on my way out after gettin kicked off a train. Any suggestions on good strips of road and reasonable cities to spange up? im in little rock, its fair enough, but the fuckin rednecks... damn that gets old.


----------

